# Natural, modified and mild IVF



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello
Just wondered if anyone has any experience of natural, modified or mild IVF please?  We've had two failed fresh IVF cycles and just had a chemical pregnancy from a FET. We've met with the team from Create and they seem quite positive that it could work for us.  
Thanks.
Sara. xx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Just wanted to bump this up as I know the weekend can be quiet on here and people may not have seen this.
Any comments / views gratefully accepted.
Thanks.
Sara. xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Sara, I'm so sorry about your previous tries. 

I just wanted to say hello, as we are just starting with mild IVF at Create.

I don't really have any experience to share, as we're just waiting to start our cycle next month I hope.  I was nervous about mild IVF and whether I should go for the more aggressive approach seeing as this will be our only shot at it and I'm on the scary count down to 40.

I really liked the feeling at Create and they gave us a 25-30% chance of success with the mild approach.  I know that's probably a thumb in the air guess but it was better than I was expecting.  Researching the mild and natural approach, it does sound like it can be a really good option for women with lower reserves or those where other options haven't worked.  It was something that I wanted to give a try and with my superstitious gut feel hat on, I kept stumbling across articles and links to mild IVF before our appointment and there was even something in the paper about it that I was reading on the way to Create.  Call me crazy but perhaps it was a sign  

The price was also a big factor for us, as it meant that we could stay in the UK rather than go abroad.  That is by far a less scary option for me and so helps my stress levels  

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks Molly
It just seemed to make so much more sense to us and as I've already had 2 failed fresh cycles and 1 failed FET although it did implant, we think it's time to try a different approach. I'm just worried about the travelling to London although hopefully we'll be doing some at their new Bristol clinic. I've got my scan next week and in a way we're hoping they find a problem with blood flow as it might explain the failures. In a bit of a quandary though as we're due to have an NHS cycle in January, which will obviously be the conventional way so not sure whether to try that first. Will probably decide next week.
Good luck and please let me know how you get on.
Sara. xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I've wondered about their Bristol Clinic, I haven't really heard anything about it though.  We're down in Cornwall and the travel worries me a little too.

I had the MOT scan a couple of weeks ago at Create.  It was amazing and they were great at explaining the results.  I had a little blood flow issue on the left, so they said that they'd try a blood thinner too.  They also found a thyroid problem from my NHS blood results, which the NHS said wasn't an issue - turns out is was a little one and could have resulted in failure.

We don't have the option of NHS treatment (my DH has children and a vasectomy reversal - a double whammy as far as the NHS goes).  I think that if we did, then I'd be wondering whether to wait too.

I'll keep you posted with what it's like.  Let me know what you decide too x


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi

I did 2 treatments with natural IVF. I did both my cycles with CRGH in London so this was their protocol.

The first was a 3 cycle package. They collected an egg each month, froze the first 2 and then on the third month put back the 3rd fresh egg and the two frozen.
It took over 5 months to get my 3 eggs due to a couple of high FSH levels on day 2-3 of my baseline bloods. Also, they cannot guarantee that you even get an egg on EC day and if you do, that it will fertilise. We were told that we were very lucky. You can have the option of just doing a one cycle package but thought that this would be our best option in terms of having potentially more eggs.
Once you can start, you take no meds other than a tablet to stop early ovulation once your follicle/s reach 15mm. You have daily scans and bloodsfrom Day 8 to trigger day. If they collect an egg on EC day, they ICSI it and then if it fertilises, freeze it on day 2.

For my second treatment, we ended up doing one cycle of short protocol ending up with max stimms and the one natural cycle. Again, they froze the eggs from the first "batch".

For me, I did prefer doing the natural cycle approach even though it did take a long time and was very time consuming. This is why we tried a different approach the second time but tbh, in the end, it took even longer as after having the stimms, I had no AF for nearly 3 months, my hormone levels went haywire, and I ended up having a couple of cysts, a strange swelling on my fallopian tube so that is why I do prefer the natural cycle. Don't think my 41 year reproductive system liked being interfered with and pumped full of drugs hence the bad after effects!

Hope that helps and if you have any more specific questions, I will answer them for you.

X


----------



## mjmj (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Sarapd

I've had 2 cycles (on my 3rd now) with Create. The first was mild. The second natural modified and I'm now on a natural cycle. I found even the mild approach quite difficult to cope with...bloating, pain, month long headache, hot sweats, severe mood swings etc!!! Each time, I have taken less meds, but each time so far the quality of the embryos have been better although of course they don't collect as many (just awaiting results of the third!) Remember they only need one egg! With me I've had the embryos put back in, in the same cycle. I feel more positive this time around and a lot less stressed!!

Anyway best of luck!


----------

